
Three MacBook mistakes: Will Apple correct course? - zchrykng
https://www.macworld.com/article/3234865/macs/three-macbook-mistakes.html
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Nope. It is too late. It is finally going to be the era of the Linux Desktop
:).

